# ملصق الجداري: مكونات السقالة الامنة (للتدريب و الفحص))



## يا الغالي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

رابط تحميل الملصق الجداري ... اضغط هنا 



 

يمكن الاستفادة من الملصق في توفير الوقت في التدريب والتوعية حول السقالات الامنة كما يساعد في عملية فحص السقالات

=== منقول == ​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بك
ملصق هام


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اتمنى لك التوفيق على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ممدوح قلشى (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## safety gulf (15 نوفمبر 2013)

Good


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## يا الغالي (1 مارس 2014)

شكرا على تعقيب للموضوع


----------

